# REC - Thai Turkey Bundles (TNT)



## SierraCook (Jul 4, 2005)

This is a great recipe.  I have been thinking about making it into a Thai Meatloaf. 

Thai Turkey Bundles

1/4 c. lemon juice
3 tbsp. fish sauce
1 tbsp. snipped fresh cilantro
2 tsp. sugar
1 tsp. soy sauce
1/4 - 1/2 tsp. crushed red pepper
1/2 tsp. toasted sesame oil (I use regular sesame oil)
1 beaten egg
1/2 c. coarsely chopped water chestnuts
1/3 cup dry bread crumbs
1 green onion finely chopped (I like lots of onion so I used 1 bunch.)
1 tbsp. soy sauce
1 tbsp. lemon juice
2 tsp. grated gingerroot
1/2 tsp. sugar
1/4 tsp. chili oil
1/4 tsp. salt (optional)
1 1/2 lbs. ground turkey
12 small savoy cabbage leaves or small leaf lettuce leaves

For dipping sauce, stir together 1/4 c. lemon juice, fish sauce, cilantro, 2 tsp. sugar, 1 tsp. soy sauce, crushed red pepper, and sesame oil in small mixing bowl. Set aside.

Combine egg, water chestnuts, bread crumbs, green onion, 1 tbsp. soy sauce, 1 tbsp. lemon juice, gingerroot, 1/2 tsp. sugar, chili oil and salt in a large mixing bowl. Add ground turkey and mix well. Shape mixture into twelve 4x1 1/2x3/4-inch loaves.

Cook loaves on the rack of an uncovered grill directly over medium coals for 14 to 18 minutes or until juices run clear, turning carefully once halfway through grilling time.

To serve, wrap each loaf in a savoy cabbage leaf. Serve with dipping sauce. Makes 6 servings.


----------



## jkath (Jul 4, 2005)

These sound great! Please do tell us if you do make it into a big meatloaf!


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 4, 2005)

jkath, I have all the ingredients.  So, if the weather cools down, I will crank up the oven and make it that way.  It also probably could be made in patty form instead of loaves on the grill.  Those would be easier to turn.


----------



## jkath (Jul 4, 2005)

hmmm. patties on the grill - that _does_ sound easier!
Is there anything I could substitute for the fish sauce?


----------



## luvs (Jul 4, 2005)

that sounds like a good recipe, sierra. the balance of flavors seems just right. 
do you put the salt in yours?


----------



## Lugaru (Jul 4, 2005)

Cabbage rolls are one if my favorites... this is a pretty cool thai twist on it so I need to make this sometime.


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 4, 2005)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> that sounds like a good recipe, sierra. the balance of flavors seems just right.
> do you put the salt in yours?


 
I leave the salt out.  Fish sauce in itself has plenty of salt.


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 4, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> hmmm. patties on the grill - that _does_ sound easier!
> Is there anything I could substitute for the fish sauce?


 
jkath, you could substitute soy sauce, but the flavors obviously won't be the same.  I don't really think there is any substitute for fish sauce.  Fish sauce really doesn't give a fishy taste to recipes.  I hate fish and I use fish sauce all the time.


----------

